# leopard gecko



## ambree (Dec 31, 2007)

hey does anyone know were i can get a leopard gecko and if so how much would it cost:lol:
thanks


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 31, 2007)

go overseas


----------



## Retic (Dec 31, 2007)

Just ask anyone in Sydney apparently


----------



## Emydura (Dec 31, 2007)

thats like asking 'whos a witch' in the townsquare in medeval salem. nobodys going to tell you. good luck finding some, leos are a fantastic gecko.
p.s i realise from your smiley your likely joking, but im sure i hear people stacking firewood already.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 31, 2007)

Just ask your local drug dealer.


----------



## GraftonChic (Dec 31, 2007)

Why is that I dont understand?


----------



## jake61 (Dec 31, 2007)

leopard geckos are not native to oz so ILLEGAL.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 31, 2007)

Get in touch with Tongmo Francis from Cameroon he should be able to help you out.


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 31, 2007)

All drug dealers own exotic reptiles, or so the media would have us believe...


----------



## Nikki. (Dec 31, 2007)

Unfortunatly Ambree , we are not able to keep leopard geckos in Australia :cry:


----------



## python blue (Dec 31, 2007)

mrbredli i find that hard to belive as i know a couple of mate with there perants been drug dealers and seans dad is the only one and he has a corn


----------



## ambree (Dec 31, 2007)

What about a marbled gecko?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 31, 2007)

ambree, yes, you are allowed to keep Marbled Geckos (Christinus marmoratus)


----------



## Retic (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again in English.



python blue said:


> mrbredli i find that hard to belive as i know a couple of mate with there perants been drug dealers and seans dad is the only one and he has a corn


----------



## Scleropages (Dec 31, 2007)

hahahahahha


----------

